# Multi Strain Flower



## ozman (Oct 9, 2009)

Well here is some pics of whats flowering now A nice afghani from nirvana seeds from last years purchase,found 4 in the package germed one,it was a female,good for me lol,so I made her a mother plant,I now have several clones from here coming thru to flower I also have a new mother plant from the original.
The SLH is finally going thru flowering now,I also have several more of the slh clones coming thru to flower,I had 2 seperate phenos of it,1 looked more sativa,the other has a little broader leaves which leads me to believe that it mite have a little more indica in it,which makes me think it mite mature a few days sooner,a lot of ifs I know lol.
Ill post some more pics of my flower room this weekend.
Multi strain hydro,afghani,slh,and super skunk,all in the same ebb and flow.

:watchplant:  :bolt:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the first 2 pics! Great job.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the looks of the SLH


----------

